# Howdy ya'll



## mrskamel (May 1, 2007)

Hi everyone. Nice forum. I thought this might be a good place to get back in the loop. 
My name is Kelly. I'm 26, married, mother of two boys 6 & 3. I spent the past 6 years raising them and kind of I fell out the horse world. My parents still have 6, along with my retired Racking show horse. I try my best to spend time riding and just being around them when I visit. 
I started riding at 13. My first horse was a 14.3 mare that was in foal. She was CRAZY. But I became a better rider because of her. We sold her but kept her colt and still have him to this day.
Moved on to a 16 hand App quarter and learned more with him.
Then we had a boarder bring in a register Racking Horse that I fell in love with. My parents bought him and I began showing in local and 4H shows. I even won State 4H championship and went on to Regionals in the first year showing him. Colic kept us from doing all our classes. He recovered well. 

I attending Martin Community College for Equine Tech for one year.
I do have a good background and a lot of knowledge. I would like to get back into jumping, since that was always my favorite.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!  

I was bit like you, I was out of the loop for about 6 years! Didn't take long to feel at home again. :wink:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Well .. welcome back! x


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi! Wow, you've been busy!

I was out of the horse world for 30 yrs.  Finally got back about 1 1/2 years ago. I'm still re-learning all the things I forgot! Including how to say in the darn saddle!  LOL!

Glad you're back into horses. There is just nothing like it!


----------



## mrskamel (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I will try to dig through some old photos and find a "back in good ol' days" picture.


----------



## Magic23143 (May 1, 2007)

*Hey*



mrskamel said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. I will try to dig through some old photos and find a "back in good ol' days" picture.


Hey girl wassup?? We need to post some pics of us at school. I have some of you but none of us together!!


----------

